# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  amsterdam visit?

## Dutch Baka

japanese people who visit amsterdam? what do you think of it?

----------


## Duo

amsterdam is overrated, i prefer rotterdam, i am not japanese though  :Poh:

----------


## Miss_apollo7

Amsterdam is not so much different from Copenhagn IMO.  :Wavey:  Anyway, fun for a weekend-trip or so....

----------

